

Google failed to not 'be evil' in australia - justatdotin
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/google-failed-to-delete-australians-private-info-20120808-23t6p.html

======
justatdotin
... Britain, Ireland, France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden,
Finland, Switzerland and Austria.

